# Satorn's HM line, after 2 years



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi There,

have you ever buy HM female for breeding? are you got good baby HM?

Many time that i buy HM female i've never got good HM baby ... after that i try to make my HM line ..

now I got it ... 1st generation i use black plakat female and HMPK black melano(from Ram 91), i got Turq HMPK , everyone are Turq color ... 2nd generation i use female from my breeding and find a nice black green red HM male ... now i get my HM line, please take a look under the below ...

[email protected] (Nui)


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pattern on the top fish. How old are the fish ? The top one needs more caudal to match the rest of the fins. 


RC


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi RC,

the 2nd pic is my 1st generation before become my HM line ... now i'm going to develop my HM line ..

:mrgreen:


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice fish again. So, if I understand correctly, your plan is to create long-fin HM out of your short-fin HM line?


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

yup , i create my HM from short fin betta ....


available my betta on aqaubid.com .....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Satornbettafarm , this page online from 21st Feb -28 Feb 2005 ..

thank you 
Nui :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You had to cross long fin into your short fin lines to produce your long fin line.


RC


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi RC,

1st generation Black female + Black Melano HMPK = the 2nd pic, steel blue HMPK
2nd generation Female from 1st generation + very nice Black Green Red Lace OHM = the 1st HM BF ..

i still don't understand how i got BF HM .... hehe

Nui


----------

